# New Hardtail: 2018 Fathom 2 or Trek Roscoe 8?????



## -d-a-v-e- (Oct 29, 2017)

Hi guys, my first ever post here. I'm new to mtb, bought a talon 2 2018 a week ago and realise I need a more serious Hardtail, air fork etc. Something that can handle a bit more punishment. Anyway I'm selling the talon 2 and wanting to spend approx $500 more to get a Hardtail in the $1500au range. Fathom 2 is $1400au, trek roscoe 8 is $1600 au. Fathom 2 has air fork (suntour raidon) and dropper seat, 29er. Roscoe 8 has air fork (rockshox judy, 27.5+, dropper seat and no front derailer)... Both have no rear thru axle. I can't afford dual sus. Can you guys give me advice on what bike to chose out of these 2 or recommend other bikes? I ride mostly cross country fire trails with a mix of gnarly single track (12 foot drops, roots, rocks, etc)
Thanks


----------



## -d-a-v-e- (Oct 29, 2017)

I keep getting mixed messages when I question getting a 29er Hardtail. Some people tell me 29ers are **** and to avoid. Others tell me 29ers on hard tails are a must. I've also been hearing a lot of people get turned off the roscoe 8 as it has quick release (boost 141) on rear hub and no thru axle. Is this really a deal breaker


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

I've ridden a mix of 29er hardtails and FSR bikes since 2011. They are a game changer for me, even though they felt like wrangling a monster truck when I first moved from a 26" bike.

While everyone has their own preference, the concept of a hardtail 29er being **** is ridiculous. Arguably it is the best XC surgical bike out there.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

Not a deal breaker. Possibly something after market will come along as a thru. Also look at a Stache 5.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

-d-a-v-e- said:


> Hi guys, my first ever post here. I'm new to mtb, bought a talon 2 2018 a week ago and realise I need a more serious Hardtail, air fork etc. Something that can handle a bit more punishment. Anyway I'm selling the talon 2 and wanting to spend approx $500 more to get a Hardtail in the $1500au range. Fathom 2 is $1400au, trek roscoe 8 is $1600 au. Fathom 2 has air fork (suntour raidon) and dropper seat, 29er. Roscoe 8 has air fork (rockshox judy, 27.5+, dropper seat and no front derailer)... Both have no rear thru axle. I can't afford dual sus. Can you guys give me advice on what bike to chose out of these 2 or recommend other bikes? I ride mostly cross country fire trails with a mix of gnarly single track (12 foot drops, roots, rocks, etc)
> Thanks





-d-a-v-e- said:


> I keep getting mixed messages when I question getting a 29er Hardtail. Some people tell me 29ers are **** and to avoid. Others tell me 29ers on hard tails are a must. I've also been hearing a lot of people get turned off the roscoe 8 as it has quick release (boost 141) on rear hub and no thru axle. Is this really a deal breaker


Welcome.

Those two in a row say delay gratification and try different types of bikes. I like all sorts and have different wheel sizes so am not going to tell you what to get except that maybe someone putting down a 29r hasn't ridden good modern versions.

I don't know about Australia, but where I am Trek has well qualified resellers and good warranty service if you need it. The Roscoe and Stache models are both great.

Have fun trying stuff and fun shopping.


----------



## robpark (Oct 29, 2017)

I went for a 26 to a 29 and was a bit uncomfortable with it so I went to a 27 and I am happy with this!


----------



## brent701 (Sep 17, 2012)

-d-a-v-e- said:


> Hi guys, my first ever post here. I'm new to mtb, bought a talon 2 2018 a week ago and realise I need a more serious Hardtail, air fork etc. Something that can handle a bit more punishment. Anyway I'm selling the talon 2 and wanting to spend approx $500 more to get a Hardtail in the $1500au range. Fathom 2 is $1400au, trek roscoe 8 is $1600 au. Fathom 2 has air fork (suntour raidon) and dropper seat, 29er. Roscoe 8 has air fork (rockshox judy, 27.5+, dropper seat and no front derailer)... Both have no rear thru axle. I can't afford dual sus. Can you guys give me advice on what bike to chose out of these 2 or recommend other bikes? I ride mostly cross country fire trails with a mix of gnarly single track (12 foot drops, roots, rocks, etc)
> Thanks


Nothing wrong with a 29er nothing wrong with a 27.5. each person will enjoy one more than the other.

sounds like you would be best off with a FS trail bike. 120-140mm travel. 
Ht will do but may not be the most enjoyable ride on 12 foot drops

The Roscoe to me with the 141 boost is a deal breaker. 
You can't change it to 142x12 and can't change it to 148 boost.

A buddy of mine had one on order. canceled it and got a used 2016 Stache instead.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

How tall are you?
What is your weight?
I like my old 26 in 27 speeds hardtail
i like my new 29 in 11 speeds hardtail
get a transmission for your needs/wants
2 tires for your main use
tire pressure for your weight
huge jumps/drops not ideal on hardtail
buy 1 used you might buy a different used next year, if space is not a problem i prefer 2 x 1,000 than a 2,000$ bike


----------



## -d-a-v-e- (Oct 29, 2017)

Thanks for your replies. I'm 5"11 and about 85 KG. I decided on a 2018 Fathom 2. Went and purchased it from the shop yesterday. Took it for a quick ride around the streets today and so far the fork feels a lot higher quality than the Talon 2. I'm not used to the 29er yet compared to the 27.5 Talon so it feels a lot harder to accelerate and not as much confidence in the turns, however I feel that I may get used to it and be able to throw it around on the singletrack eventually. Looking forward to taking it to the trails. Loving the dropper post also. Time will tell if I made the right choice...


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

-d-a-v-e- said:


> Thanks for your replies. I'm 5"11 and about 85 KG. I decided on a 2018 Fathom 2. Went and purchased it from the shop yesterday. Took it for a quick ride around the streets today and so far the fork feels a lot higher quality than the Talon 2. I'm not used to the 29er yet compared to the 27.5 Talon so it feels a lot harder to accelerate and not as much confidence in the turns, however I feel that I may get used to it and be able to throw it around on the singletrack eventually. Looking forward to taking it to the trails. Loving the dropper post also. Time will tell if I made the right choice...


It looks like a good bike at a good price.
Now it s about you, enjoying, improving,
happy trails


----------



## timfnz (Aug 7, 2017)

I've got a Fathom 2 also, I'm happy with mine too, but I did ride the Fathom 1 setup as tubeless, and noticed the acceleration is much better, 29er tyre and wheel combo is more important for a 29er. Get a shorter stem than the stock one also, that makes it handle way better too..


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

timfnz said:


> I've got a Fathom 2 also, I'm happy with mine too, but I did ride the Fathom 1 setup as tubeless, and noticed the acceleration is much better, 29er tyre and wheel combo is more important for a 29er.


That is why you never try a better bike.
A good pair of tires is a very good investment and we all know any bike under 3,000$ does not come with expensive tires but as a new rider he can improve his skills a lot and get to know his likes than move on quality tires. There is a reason why some pay an extra 1, 2, 3,000$ better suspension, transmission, wheels,, but he can still beat other riders with 6,000$ bikes.


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

I have a fathom2 as well and like it, wanted to get a halfway decent bike to start out on as I have been off of bikes for over 10+years and am happy with my choice. I have changed out the forks and drive train since purchasing it and am looking to upgrade the tires here in the near future.


----------



## ryanp77 (Nov 29, 2017)

When I went to buy a bike this past winter I rode a 27.5 Talon and a 29er Fathom 2 and there was no comparison the 29er seemed to feel better and it rolled much easier. I am just getting back into the sport and when I was into mountain bikes before 29ers didn’t exist. I was wasn’t expecting to buy a 29er because of some of the things I had read before I went and bought a bike but I am so glad the girl at the bike shop talked me into trying out the 29er.


----------



## timfnz (Aug 7, 2017)

I'm liking mine more and more, compared to my friend on a 26er, I get over terrain much easier, and quicker.. even with the tires at a low 20 psi, they are very fast.. and smooth..


----------



## Will90 (Mar 13, 2016)

Hey d-a-v-e, if you're still monitoring this post, I was wondering why you chose the Fathom 2 over the Roscoe. I'm looking at both for my son in a 27.5 and they both seem like good choices. I see the Fathom is about $200 less for one thing which always helps. I do like that the Roscoe comes with 2.8" tires which could be an advantage.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

Will90 said:


> Hey d-a-v-e, if you're still monitoring this post, I was wondering why you chose the Fathom 2 over the Roscoe. I'm looking at both for my son in a 27.5 and they both seem like good choices. I see the Fathom is about $200 less for one thing which always helps. I do like that the Roscoe comes with 2.8" tires which could be an advantage.


For that investment i suggest you get a used bike. Personaly i prefer a higher quality it needs less adjusments, is lighter, i enjoys 15, 10, 5 years old bikes. For occasional riders an entry level is OK but we can appreciate the quality when we are riding regularly plus you can resell at close to the same price


----------

